# hows everyones summer going?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I was just wondering how everyone is doing on summer vactation. I'm hanging out on the jersey shore just chilling on the beach although i've gotten my finger run over by a gargage door and have been eletricuted once so far


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

"although i've gotten my finger run over by a gargage door and have been eletricuted once so far"

wow...thats a pretty good trick if you can do it!

ive been working alot but other than that my summer has been fun....im getting a really good tan too, lol


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

How did you get electrocuted? Is the beach nice there? 
I'm taking classes this summer, so it's not much of a vacation. I can't really complain though. I found myself a nice boyfriend. He lives just far enough away that I can't see him every week, so I miss him. But at least we won't get on each other's nerves.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

my summer been going good I have been playing basketball about 2 times day.
And lawn mowing is giving me cash.
and I have been eletrocuted already to this summer not a very pleasant experience.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

ive been electrocuted this summer too....and i agree it is not a very pleasent experience, to put it lightly


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, everyones been getting electricuted! sorry to hear that guys, you need to be more careful! so far my summers been good, just hangin out, doin the usual, lol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Could be better, had good day in dells came back with really bad sunburn lol.

Hmm, moved into a new place, loving it. Good thread started keep it going.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Im taking summer classes at college... 10 weeks worth condensed into 5 weeks 

In my chemistry class we do 2 3 hour labs a week(which you have to prepare for like crazy)
one test a week(lots of studying)
one online homework assignment a week(hard applications of stuff we 'covered' in class)
and a comprehensive final over all 3 chem classes in this series(zzzz)
not to mention i paid almost $300 for all my books and materials for this class

So with that class and my philosophy class(wow, dont get me started on that one) ive been pretty busy. Although i still find time to get blind drunk on the weekends 

work hard, play hard


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

to answer your questions of how i was electricuted i love to work with electronics which i trash pick and fix them. I was in my gargage working on the circut board and just shocked myself


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

fishboy said:


> to answer your questions of how i was electricuted i love to work with electronics which i trash pick and fix them. I was in my gargage working on the circut board and just shocked myself


not cool. I did mine on exposed wire on my dads lathe that was not cool cause my fingers went numb so I had to stop turning wood.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i eletrocuted myself when i was helping my sister, who is an electrician....i just wasnt being careful enough....and then i shocked my self on a stupid trick razor knife that was supposed to give a "small" shock....my other sis broke it and i was putting it back together....grrrrrr


guppyart: you work with wood? what kind of stuff do you make?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

ive gotten electrocuted many times! lol

(and i dont work with electronics, lol)

but to answer the question, ive been having a pretty good summer!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well does getting shocked by out electric catfish count? lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Maybe thats why we all are the way we are. Electro-shock theropy is doing wonders for us all. 

I get zapped once a week or so at work. Its low voltage/low current so its kind of like licking a 9v battery. It keeps me from falling asleep. 

By the way has anyone seen my tin foil hat?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Lydia said:


> i eletrocuted myself when i was helping my sister, who is an electrician....i just wasnt being careful enough....and then i shocked my self on a stupid trick razor knife that was supposed to give a "small" shock....my other sis broke it and i was putting it back together....grrrrrr
> 
> 
> guppyart: you work with wood? what kind of stuff do you make?


my dad just got the lathe so I am just learning I am trying to turn myself a lamp base but it has been to hot to go outside and turn the wood so I play basketball.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Nothing much here... I have no vacation. Maily spend my time around this forum and some sites with aqtic articles . And read some fish books... tah new book of mine (the upper one):


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

awesome max. do you fully understand them?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah mostly... that's an advantage of me for joining this place


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yet... just found a Vietnamese fish board... from the other Vietnamese in this board, remember? Now I have problems with language and charater input


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Summer bites! I have Nursing school all summer and its been a crunch. Too much info in 5 week sessions, so not fun at all! I am a procrastinator so summer is not cool at all for me and my study habits. Heck I have a HUGE exam at 2 today and I'm jacking around on here hehe


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Nursing school? Neat...  so don;t you suggest your costoms about beer's bad sides?


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Yeah its ok, I considered med school I really wanted to be a forensic pathologist, but I'm 31 and it takes almost 10 years so just can't be that old and just finishing school hehe. But I love medicine and biology! I got my first degree in Biology and did research for a while, but decided ppl are the way to go for me. And I know beer is bad, I rarely drink, I just serve it! I bartend a few nights a week. And of course I'm not gonna lecture the customers they are my way to make money hehe.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok 
I'm not gonna be allowed for drinking beer next year in the states...


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Nope you gotta be 21 here to drink


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

guppyart said:


> my dad just got the lathe so I am just learning I am trying to turn myself a lamp base but it has been to hot to go outside and turn the wood so I play basketball.


We lathe to. Your lucky to have new lathe, ours is about 50 years old but at least it has no open wires


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

What's lathe...


> Nope you gotta be 21 here to drink


Ya, if I take a gulp of alcoholic drinking and the next day I'll find myself in sunny Saigon.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Well its so rainy and gloomy here due to the hurricanes bringing rain up the east coast, so sunny Saigon sounds GREAT to me! hehe


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ha ha..... these self-made dried mosquito larvea had a good sun bath


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

fishboy said:


> We lathe to. Your lucky to have new lathe, ours is about 50 years old but at least it has no open wires


No mine is about 50 years old too its called a shopsmith and it converts from a lathe to drill press-table saw-wood shaper its cool other than the wires.

Max a lathe is a tool that spins wood between to points and you hold chisels to the wood and shape it its really fun.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i love doing lathe work! of course it sucks when the tools get caught and pull a chunk out of the wood and you have to start all over again or change your plan, lol

do you do any other stuff with wood? another fun machine is a scroll saw....you can make some awesome stuff with one of those...of course a router comes in handy when you are making furniture....and a drill press, planer, band saw, and table saw....those are pretty much the only machines i have worked with


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Lydia said:


> i love doing lathe work! of course it sucks when the tools get caught and pull a chunk out of the wood and you have to start all over again or change your plan, lol
> 
> do you do any other stuff with wood? another fun machine is a scroll saw....you can make some awesome stuff with one of those...of course a router comes in handy when you are making furniture....and a drill press, planer, band saw, and table saw....those are pretty much the only machines i have worked with


um I have used a band saw I have planer and router.
ya I hate it when you mess up a piece of wood and have to start over it really sucks.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well this summer I have lets see worked worked worked a little more, with a little hanging out with the boyfriend, trying to train a horse and I get my lovely tonsils out in a few weeks


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Lydia said:


> i love doing lathe work! of course it sucks when the tools get caught and pull a chunk out of the wood and you have to start all over again or change your plan, lol
> 
> do you do any other stuff with wood? another fun machine is a scroll saw....you can make some awesome stuff with one of those...of course a router comes in handy when you are making furniture....and a drill press, planer, band saw, and table saw....those are pretty much the only machines i have worked with


Wow we have a regular Amy Wynn here. Can you build me a fishroom? 

http://tlc.discovery.com/fansites/tradingspaces/bio/bio_09.html

I think I used a tape measure once. Most people call it a ruler though.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hahaha thats funny fish doc :-D


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

update on my summe,r i fell off my bike and cut up my left hand, right arm, right shoulder, right knee, and I nearly got a chunk taken out of my head(thank god for helmets). But sadly i tore my shirt  <this was really my only concern. It sucked but i just got back on my bike and rode home


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

aww that sucks. You didn't mess up your bike any, did you?


PS. what grade is everybody going into? I know most of you are already graduated, lol.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

10th  I hate my school...no talent there. O well. My summers been really fun. Pulled a few of all nighters with some friends and drinking way to many cappuccinos. And uh well Ive been going to Woodward a lot to race my cousins new car. It owns, to bad its a forigne (sp) car! And my sister just got her liscense and well, she cant drive, she almost killed me ayyy 5 times? Terrible.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Im going into 11th. I love my school. Its awesome! (Im homeschooled, lol) Wow your summer sounds fun. What is Woodward?

LOL your sister sounds like my cousin. She has almost wrecked alot of times when I was riding with her. Like one time she just about rearended someone because she wasnt looking, lol. I yelled stop really loud and she screeched to a stop just in time. It was fun....NOT! lol


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

Race her "foreign" car?....







What kind is it? By the way, what's your problem with imports? Miss fourteen year old racer...


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

No no its not my car, its my cousins. He loves it. I personally dont care for it. Its an eclipse 1990 umm manual w/ a turbo. Woodward is a street, its pretty well known. Ever hear of the Woodward Dream Cruise? I dont like import cars, we need to support out economy


Lydia...your homeschooled? How does that work?


----------



## Brad (Jun 29, 2005)

1990 eclipse gs-t's are ghey. But just some quality info, the engine in his car is made by chrysler. :lol: and to add to that, they break down... ALOT. Known as the DSM the eclipse gs-t has like the notorious record of turning any owner into a mechanic!  I like my Nissan, screw American cars! =P


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I know a lot about this car. lol. I help him work on it.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Woodward Avenue.......best be looking out for the Dodge Boys............Bob Seger mentioned it in The Horizontal Bop too.....


----------

